# Seguimento - Brasil 2015



## Orion (16 Jan 2015 às 17:48)




----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2015 às 17:15)

> A Sabesp pode ter que adotar, no pior cenário, um racionamento de água para a região metropolitana de São Paulo que prevê interrupção no abastecimento por cinco dias na semana e retomado nos outros dois, disse o diretor para região metropolitana da empresa, Paulo Massato, nesta terça-feira.



Reuters


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jan 2015 às 18:17)

Orion disse:


>





Orion disse:


>





Orion disse:


>


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jan 2015 às 18:21)

As chuvas em Janeiro devem terminar abaixo da média em praticamente todo Sudeste e Centro-Oeste brasileiro, que são as regiões mais afetadas pela seca.
A primeira quinzena de Fevereiro pode ser de chuvas acima da média nestas regiões, o que ajudaria os reservatórios, porém a segunda quinzena está sendo prevista para ser seca.

As chances de racionamento de água e luz são enormes, nos três estados mais ricos do Brasil (SP, MG, RJ).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jan 2015 às 18:26)

Na minha cidade, até o momento choveu 47 mm, sendo que o normal para o mês seria 300 mm. 
Em Janeiro do ano passado, choveu pouco também, apenas 57 mm.


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2015 às 17:54)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Fev 2015 às 05:38)

Modelos vem indicando a várias semanas uma área de baixa pressão se formando próximo da costa do sudeste/sul do Brasil e com possibilidade de se tornar um ciclone subtropical. 
A partir desta quinta há risco de fortes tempestades, mar agitado, risco de inundações e não se pode descartar alguns tornados e trombas d'água isolados no Sudeste e Sul.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Fev 2015 às 05:50)

Desde o começo do ano tivemos mais de 10 registros de tornados/nuvem funil no Brasil.
Uma morte foi confirmada e mais de 10 pessoas ficaram feridas, sendo a maior parte em um tornado no estado do Paraná.

Algumas fotos das nuvens funis e tornados ocorridos neste ano até o momento.


















Fotos:  Maria Celina Aguileira Schlegel,  Raouf Gharib, Luis Prestes


----------



## OhTheJhonny (5 Fev 2015 às 22:24)

Segundo a marinha, a depressão subtropical que está próxima da costa pode tornar-se tempestade subtropical amanhã.






Imagem de satélite no momento


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2015 às 22:44)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Fev 2015 às 04:32)

Caso a depressão se torne hoje tempestade subtropical, receberá o nome de BAPO.
Esse nome vem de uma lista criada pela marinha.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (6 Fev 2015 às 17:46)

A depressão subtropical evoluiu para tempestade subtropical Bapo com ventos de 80 km/h às 14h. Todos os modelos apontam para a intensificação do sistema.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (6 Fev 2015 às 22:40)

O tempo está fechado no Rio de Janeiro em decorrência das instabilidades organizadas pela tempestade subtropical. O Centro de Operações Alerta Rio declarou estado de atenção para a cidade.





Créditos: Leonardo Prevatti


----------



## OhTheJhonny (7 Fev 2015 às 01:18)

Existe uma pequena chance de Bapo se tornar furacão nas próximas 24 horas.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (7 Fev 2015 às 12:39)

O ar seco está entrando pela parte oeste do sistema, dificultando a evolução para algo mais forte.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (8 Fev 2015 às 20:15)

Bapo foi rebaixado para ciclone extratropical após começar a desenvolver uma frontogênese e os ventos diminuírem de intensidade, seguindo para alto mar.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (11 Fev 2015 às 21:36)

Nuvem-funil em Sapiranga/RS






Ainda ontem (10/02)  um vendaval atingiu a cidade de Glorinha/RS provocando o desabamento de algumas casas. Suspeita-se que um tornado tenha atingido a cidade. 3 Pessoas ficaram feridas.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (14 Fev 2015 às 17:40)

Choveu 178 mm nesta madrugada em Florianópolis, capital do estado de Santa Catarina





















http://diariocatarinense.clicrbs.co...ntos-e-alaga-ruas-em-florianopolis-43686.html


----------



## OhTheJhonny (16 Fev 2015 às 14:45)

Mais uma baixa se formou próximo a costa brasileira. Alguns modelos sugerem um intensificação para uma tempestade subtropical entre hoje e amanhã, que seria nomeada Cari.






De acordo com o http://earth.nullschool.net/ os ventos já atingiam a velocidade de 60 km/h às 11h.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (16 Fev 2015 às 21:33)

Os ventos da baixa já atingiam a velocidade de 80 km/h às 18h desta segunda-feira. Parece um ciclone extratropical.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (17 Fev 2015 às 19:20)

O ciclone está se afastando rapidamente da costa, mas outra baixa começou a se formar. Inicialmente deve ser simétrica.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (22 Fev 2015 às 03:46)

Nuvem funil em Chapada/RS


----------



## OhTheJhonny (26 Fev 2015 às 16:34)

*Acumulados pluviométricos de ontem na região metropolitana de São Paulo.*

Estação Barcelona - São Caetano do Sul (Cemaden): 139mm

Estação Ipiranga (Cemaden): 125mm

Estação Centro - São Caetano do Sul (Cemaden): 120mm

Córrego Oratório - Vila Prudente (SAISP): 111,2mm

Córrego Ipiranga - Ipiranga (SAISP): 108,2mm

Rio Tamanduateí - São Caetano do Sul (SAISP): 107,4mm

Vila Prudente (Cemaden) 106,0mm

Vila Prudente (CGE - Subprefeitura): 101,5mm


----------



## OhTheJhonny (26 Fev 2015 às 16:38)

Nuvem funil em Soledade/RS ontem


----------



## OhTheJhonny (1 Mar 2015 às 19:09)

Tromba d'água em Recife/PE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Mar 2015 às 18:43)

Waterspout em Recife

**


----------



## Orion (3 Mar 2015 às 19:31)




----------



## OhTheJhonny (5 Mar 2015 às 20:31)

Mais uma baixa se formará próximo do sul do país nos próximos dias.











O ETA prevê um furacão de categoria 1-2.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (6 Mar 2015 às 12:12)

O modelo MBAR preve o furacão atingindo o continente com ventos de 100 km/h e muito mais intensos no mar.

Trajetória prevista pelo ETA.






O GFS já não acredita em um furacão.






Mas o COSMO continua mantendo a mesma previsão de ciclone tropical.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (8 Mar 2015 às 23:27)

NOAA Formação de ciclone tropical





Ainda não há consenso entre os modelos para o que essa baixa realmente vai evoluir, mas todas as condições estão iguais as do furacão Catarina, com o diferencial de que as águas do oceano estão mais quentes do que em 2004.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Mar 2015 às 02:29)

Amanhã a área de baixa pressão deve se formar frente ao litoral de SP e do PR e se deslocar lentamente na direção sul. Na terça a baixa ganha força em frente ao litoral de SC e pode se tornar uma depressão subtropical ou tropical. Na Quarta a depressão deve continuar a se deslocar de forma lenta em direção ao sul e se intensificar para tempestade subtropical ou tropical. Na quinta a tempestade deve manter sua intensidade e ficar frente ao litoral do norte do RS e sul de SC. Na sexta a baixa começa a perder força em frente ao litoral do RS e no sábado ela se afasta da costa e pode fazer transição para extratropical.

No Sudeste os efeitos causados por essa baixa serão sentidos nos estados do RJ, SP e MG. Há risco de temporais isolados e possibilidade de queda de granizo. Há risco de formação de trombas-d'água na costa de SP e RJ entre segunda e terça e o mar deve ficar agitado com risco de ressaca.

No Sul, os estados mais afetados serão SC e RS. No litoral do Paraná, o mar pode ficar muito agitado, trazendo alguns riscos para embarcações em alto-mar. Em Santa Catarina o risco de chuvas fortes para o leste do estado já começa amanhã, porém elas devem ser isoladas. O mar já deve ficar mais agitado e rajadas de vento acima de 50 km/h são possíveis de acordo com a Climaterra. Na terça e quarta, há risco de acumulados de chuva significativos no litoral de SC, podendo provocar enchentes e deslizamentos de terra. Há um pequeno risco de formação de trombas-d'água e o mar ficará muito agitado. As rajadas de vento podem passar dos 60 km/h em alguns locais. Na quinta a chuva e vento forte, devem afetar mais o sul do litoral de SC e na sexta o tempo deve começar a melhorar. No RS os efeitos dos ciclone devem ser mais sentidos entre quinta e sexta, com risco de chuvas e ventos fortes para o litoral norte do estado. O mar ficará muito agitado. No sábado o tempo deve começar a melhorar.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (9 Mar 2015 às 15:20)

O NOAA está aumentando cada vez as chances de desenvolvimento de um ciclone tropical, mas a maioria dos modelos preveem uma tempestade tropical/subtropical ou ciclone extratropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Mar 2015 às 17:28)

"Depressão Subtropical"


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mar 2015 às 04:43)

Tempestade Subtropical Cari se formou frente a costa de Santa Catarina. O ciclone está causando inundações em alguns locais do Leste catarinense e no Nordeste gaúcho. Em várias cidades, o acumulado nas últimas 48 horas supera 100 mm. O ciclone também está ajudando a trazer chuvas para parte do Sudeste e Centro-Oeste. O pico de intensidade é previsto para ocorrer entre essa quarta e quinta. O mar deve ficar mais agitado e o risco de chuvas e ventos fortes para o Leste catarinense e no Nordeste gaúcho continua.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (11 Mar 2015 às 13:35)

Tempestade subtropical Cari. Parece um olho XD


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mar 2015 às 17:39)

Cari: http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/float1.html


----------



## OhTheJhonny (11 Mar 2015 às 18:26)

Segundo o NOAA, agora são duas baixas atuando paralelamente, o instituto deu invest ao sistema e o classificou como tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Mar 2015 às 07:08)

Cari se enfraqueceu para depressão subtropical.


----------



## Orion (20 Mar 2015 às 15:30)

http://www.climate.gov/news-feature...iny-season-brazil-so-where-has-all-water-gone


----------



## OhTheJhonny (4 Abr 2015 às 12:00)

O frio já está chegando... Hoje mínima de -1,6ºC na estação PNI Furnas. Primeira negativa do ano no país.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (5 Abr 2015 às 19:49)

Nuvem pirocumulus provocada por incêndio em tanques de combustíveis do porto de Santos/SP. Há risco de chuva ácida na Baixada Santista.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (16 Abr 2015 às 19:17)

Formação curiosa entre o litoral da Bahia e o Espirito Santo


----------



## OhTheJhonny (16 Abr 2015 às 19:55)




----------



## OhTheJhonny (20 Abr 2015 às 22:45)

Tornado (possivelmente F2) registrado agora há pouco em Xanxerê, SC. 2 Mortes confirmadas com várias pessoas ainda debaixo dos escombros, estima-se que 30% da cidade de 47 mil hab tenha sido danificada.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (20 Abr 2015 às 23:40)

Vídeo confirma que foi um tornado

https://www.facebook.com/meteofloripa/videos/867816249923933/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Abr 2015 às 07:05)




----------



## OhTheJhonny (21 Abr 2015 às 18:33)

Além do tornado de Xanxerê, outro tornado foi confirmado pelo INMET na cidade de Ponte Serrada, SC, com intensidade F1.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Abr 2015 às 18:35)

Danos em Ponte Serrada, SC causadas por um tornado. 
Toda a cidade está sem energia elétrica e grande parte sem comunicação de telefone e internet. 
Não houve nenhuma vítima, apenas algumas pessoas com ferimentos leves.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Abr 2015 às 04:19)




----------



## OhTheJhonny (22 Abr 2015 às 23:32)

Nuvem funil em Guarapuava/PR ontem 21/04


----------



## OhTheJhonny (22 Abr 2015 às 23:33)

Possível tornado em Godoy Moreira/PR hoje.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (23 Abr 2015 às 14:42)

As cinzas do vulcão Calbuco transformaram o dia em noite em parte do chile.

Foto da cidade de Pucon às  10h da manhã.






Os modelos apontam as cinzas chegando até o sul do Brasil nas próximas horas.


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2015 às 21:00)

Felipe Freitas disse:


>



Impressionante e dramático! E tiveram sorte que o tornado passou de raspão, arriscaram muito ficar assim perto das janelas e não se terem abrigado.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (24 Abr 2015 às 12:04)

As cinzas do vulcão já atingem o Uruguai e devem chegar ao Rio Grande do Sul também


----------



## OhTheJhonny (24 Abr 2015 às 18:00)

Montevideo já está sob influência da nuvem de cinzas.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (24 Abr 2015 às 18:22)

Imagem de satélite recente da NASA


----------



## OhTheJhonny (24 Abr 2015 às 18:50)

Nuvem vulcânica chega ao Brasil


----------



## OhTheJhonny (25 Abr 2015 às 15:59)

Amanhecer em Julio de Castilhos no Rio Grande do Sul






Hoje as cinzas devem avançar para o estado de SC, enquanto uma nova nuvem vulcânica atingirá o RS.


Porto Belo, SC


----------



## OhTheJhonny (12 Mai 2015 às 15:27)

Uma área de baixa pressão está causando muito vento e chuva em Santa Catarina.










No litoral as ondas também estão fortes, com altura de até 5 metros.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (1 Jun 2015 às 03:53)

Dia frio  c/ máximas abaixo de 15ºC em quase todo o Sul. 1 morte foi registrada por hipotermia.


Antártida hoje


----------



## OhTheJhonny (3 Jun 2015 às 23:12)

Geada de ontem com -2,7ºC em Urupema/SC







Hoje, geada com -3,2ºC em São Joaquim/SC. A mínima foi de -4ºC em Urupema/SC


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2015 às 23:36)

OhTheJhonny disse:


> Hoje, geada com -3,2ºC em São Joaquim/SC. A mínima foi de -4ºC em Urupema/SC



 espectacular! Parece neve! Obrigado pela partilha!

E que belo trecho de floresta!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2015 às 23:47)

Belas fotos, as  fortes inversões em Urupema dão sempre resultados espectaculares.

Deixo aqui uma foto desta manhã.






Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/UrupemaACidadeMaisFriaDoBrasil?fref=ts



Aqui nesta estação, a minima foi aos -3ºC,outra estação instalada numa baixada, junto ao rio Silveira.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IRIOGRAN30#history


----------



## OhTheJhonny (5 Jun 2015 às 13:54)

Apesar dessas temperaturas, está fazendo mais calor do que o normal no Sul e vai piorar.

Previsão de anomalias para junho.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (5 Jun 2015 às 14:00)

Ontem a temperatura chegou a -5,2ºC no Parque Nacional de Itatiaia, em Resende/RJ (2470m).


----------



## OhTheJhonny (9 Jun 2015 às 18:31)

O dia amanheceu com  -7,1ºC no Parque Nacional de Itatiaia. As menores temperaturas de hoje foram registradas na região Sudeste.

Nos primeiros 8 dias de junho, estes são os desvios de temperatura média em algumas cidades do Sul.

19,8 (+3,1) - FLORIANÓPOLIS SC (CONV/AUT)

17,6 (+2,2) - INDAIAL SC (CONV/AUT)

17,3 (+3,4) - CHAPECÓ SC (CONV/AUT)

12,4 (+1,4) - LAGES SC (CONV/INMET) 

12,4 (+2,8) - SÃO JOAQUIM SC (CONV/AUT)

11,4 (+3,6) - MORRO DA IGREJA SC (AUT/INMET)
Topo


----------



## OhTheJhonny (9 Jun 2015 às 21:52)

Máximas de hoje no Sul. Calor de verão!

33,1 Criciúma
32,5 Tubarão/P.Agronomia
32,3 São João do Itaperiú
32,2 Luiz Alves
32,0 Garuva
31,3 Santo Amaro da Imperatriz
31,3 Joinville
30,9 Florianópolis/Inmet/ (segunda mais alta em 104 anos em junho)
30,9 Urussanga/Inmet
30,8 Jaraguá do Sul
30,7 Jaguaruna
30,5 Meleiro
30,5 Araranguá/Inmet
30,4 Jacinto Machado
30,2 Caibí
30,0 Schroeder


----------



## OhTheJhonny (14 Jun 2015 às 09:21)

Previsão para os próximos dias em Urupema, os termômetros podem beirar os -10º C.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (16 Jun 2015 às 11:05)

A massa polar não se comportou tal qual a previsão e acabou fazendo menos frio do que deveria em SC, por outro lado fez mais do que deveria no PR.

Dia começando com -6ºC em Urupema/SC

Em Curitiba/PR faz 0ºC e a previsão de mínima para hoje era de 4ºC


----------



## OhTheJhonny (16 Jun 2015 às 14:13)

Geada em São Joaquim com -4ºC


----------



## OhTheJhonny (16 Jun 2015 às 14:15)

Negativas de hoje

SC






 -6,0 - Urupema (Epagri)

-4,0 - São Joaquim (Cruzeiro)

-3,7 - Água Doce SC (PWS - Herciliopolis)
-3,4 - São Joaquim (Epagri - Sta Isabel)
-3,1 - Bom Jardim da Serra (Epagri)
-3,1 - Bom Jardim da Serra (PWS - Fazenda St Rita) 

-2,8 - São Joaquim (Climaterra) 
-2,7 - Ponte Alta do Norte (Epagri)
-2,4 - Papanduva (Epagri) 
-2,2 - Campo Alegre (Epagri)
-2,2 - São Joaquim (Epagri - Chapada Seca)
-2,2 - Três Barras (Epagri)
-2,2 - Caçador (Epagri) 
-2,0 - Otacílio Costa (Epagri)

-1,9 - Lages (Epagri) 
-1,9 - Ponte Serrada (Epagri) 
-1,9 - Brunópolis (Epagri) 
-1,9 - Vargem (Epagri) 
-1,8 - Monte Carlo (Epagri)
-1,7 - Rio Negrinho (Aut/Inmet)
-1,6 - Major Vieira (Aut/Inmet)
-1,5 - São Joaquim (Epagri - Boava)
-1,5 - São Joaquim (Epagri - Bentinho)
-1,4 - Bom Retiro (PWS - Curucaca)
-1,4 - São Joaquim (Aut/Inmet) 
-1,4 - Rio Rufino (Epagri)
-1,4 - São Joaquim (Epagri - Trento) 
-1,3 - Lebon Régis (Epagri - Fertilidade) 
-1,2 - Rio Negrinho (Epagri) 
-1,2 - Morro das Torres (Epagri)
-1,1 - Canoinhas (Epagri) 

-0,9 - Monte Castelo (Epagri)
-0,8 - Fraiburgo (Epagri - Liberata)
-0,8 - Lages (Aut/Inmet)
-0,8 - Major Vieira (Epagri)
-0,7 - São Joaquim (Epagri - Despraiado)
-0,6 - Joinville (PWS - D Francisca) 
-0,5 - Irineópolis (Epagri) 
-0,5 - Bom Retiro (Epagri) 
-0,5 - São Joaquim (PWS - Chapada Bonita)
-0,4 - Curitibanos (Aut/Inmet)
-0,4 - São Bento do Sul (Epagri) 
-0,4 - Painel (Epagri) 
-0,3 - Campo Belo do Sul (Epagri) 
-0,1 - Água Doce (Epagri) 

RS

-3,4 - Bom Jesus RS (Epagri)
-3,2 - São José dos Ausentes RS (PWS - Potreirinhos)
-2,7 - Vacaria (Fepagro)
-2,3 - Sta Rosa (PWS)
-2,2 - Vacaria (UCS)
-2,0 - Vacaria (Aut/Inmet)
-1,4 - Farroupilha (PWS)
-1,3 - São José dos Ausentes (Aut/Inmet)
-0,9 - Muitos Capões (Corede)
-0,8 - São Marcos (PWS)
-0,4 - Pinhal da Serra (Epagri)
-0,1 - Bento Gonçalves (PWS)

PR

-2,2 - Palmas (Simepar)
-1,5 - Guarapuava (Simepar)
-1,3 - Pinhão (Simepar)
-1,1 - Fazenda Rio Grande (Simepar)
-0,9 - Lapa (Simepar)
-0,8 - Inácio Martisn (Aut/Inmet)
-0,8 - Clevelândia (Aut/Inmet)
-0,8 - General Carneiro (Aut/Inmet)
-0,8 - Porto Amazonas (Epagri)
-0,3 - São Mateus do Sul (Aut/Inmet)

SP

-0,2 - Itararé (Ciiagro)


----------



## OhTheJhonny (19 Jun 2015 às 11:00)

Dia começando com -4,5ºC no Morro da Igreja, -3,1ºC em São Joaquim/SC e bastante nublado, por pouco nao nevou


----------



## OhTheJhonny (19 Jun 2015 às 13:15)

Mínimas em SC

-4,5 - Morro da Igreja
-3,8 - São Joaquim
-3,3 - Urupema
-1,5 - Bom Jardim da Serra
-1,4 - Tangará
-1,0 - Monte Carlo
-0,9 - Ponte Alta do Norte
-0,6 - Campos Novos
-0,5 - Otacílio Costa
-0,4 - Vargem
-0,3 - Água Doce
-0,3 - Curitibanos
-0,3 - Lages
-0,2 - Bom Retiro

Em São Joaquim o tempo já abriu e faz -2ºC


----------



## OhTheJhonny (29 Jun 2015 às 23:20)

Acho que agora vai.

''CLIMATERRA - SÁBADO (04/07): intensa massa polar sobre SC ganhando força. Nublado passando a poucas nuvens a céu claro no decorrer do período, mais cedo no litoral e nordeste do Estado. Possibilidade de chuva fraca/garoa isolada entre o oeste, meio-oeste, centro e planalto sul, chance de chuva congelada em pontos isolados acima dos 800/1000 m e *chance de neve no topo da serra acima dos 1300 m durante a madrugada/começo da manhã*. Nevoeiro isolado em vários trechos, mais de serras e vales, atenção nas rodovias.''


----------



## OhTheJhonny (2 Jul 2015 às 20:38)

Além da possível neve que pode cair dia 04, os modelos GLOBAL e ECMWF estão prevendo a maior onda de frio desde 1975 a partir do dia 09, com previsão de geada em toda região sul e centro-sul das regiões centro-oeste e sudeste.

Em 1975 Curitiba ficou assim:


----------



## OhTheJhonny (3 Jul 2015 às 20:00)

Os modelos estão bem instáveis sobre o que de fato vai acontecer, mesmo a menos de 24h do evento. Algumas rodadas sugerem neve somente durante à madrugada, outras madrugada/manha e outras até o anoitecer do sábado 04/07, alguns modelos apostam que a atmosfera vai secar rápido e nem chegará a nevar.

No momento já chove bastante no estado do Paraná, algumas cidades se aproximam dos 200 mm acumulados desde o dia 02. Estragos estão sendo contabilizados no Paraná, São Paulo e Mato Grosso do Sul, com grandes áreas alagadas.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (4 Jul 2015 às 14:24)

Por enquanto o GFS vai acertando, sem neve e ainda está menos frio do que o previsto.






E a onda de frio do dia 11 também já foi praticamente liquidada.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (5 Jul 2015 às 00:59)

*Tempestade provoca destruição de dois mil hectares de milho em Naviraí, MS*

Uma forte tempestade de granizo e ventos intensos atingiu o interior do município de Naviraí, no sudeste de Mato Grosso do Sul, na madrugada de sexta-feira (03).
A tormenta atingiu diversas fazendas, algumas com plantações de milho, que estavam na fase final de secagem para a colheita mecanizada.
De acordo com a Cooperativa Agrícola de Mato Grosso do Sul, com filial em Naviraí, ao todo, dois mil hectares de milho foram destruição pela tormenta.
Construções em fazendas próximas também ficaram destruídas, com telhas que foram arremessadas para mais de 300 metros de distância, além de árvores e postes que caíram ou foram arrancados com o vento intenso. Não houve registro de feridos.











http://deolhonotempo.com.br/index.p...o-de-dois-mil-hectares-de-milho-em-navirai-ms


----------



## OhTheJhonny (6 Jul 2015 às 22:49)

RISCO DE CHUVA EXTREMA NO SUL DO BRASIL

A MetSul Meteorologia alerta para um cenário de grave risco por excesso de chuva no Sul do Brasil nos próximos 10 dias e que desde já exige atenção das autoridades de Defesa Civil dos três estados. Os principais modelos numéricos projetam volumes excessivos a extraordinários de chuva nos próximos 10 dias para o PR, SC e o Extremo Norte do RS. O pior se concentraria no Oeste e Meio-Oeste de SC, Médio e Alto Uruguai do RS e no Centro-Oeste do PR, atingindo bacias como dos rios Uruguai e Iguaçu.

Dados chegam a indicar entre 250 mm e 450 mm para estas regiões no período, caso do modelo europeu, sendo que choveu 200 mm em parte do Oeste do PR no final da última semana, ou seja, algumas áreas poderiam receber mais de 500 mm em apenas 15 dias, confirmados os indicativos das simulações computadorizados. Sob este cenário, a probabilidade de alagamentos, inundações, quedas de barreiras e enchentes é elevada.

A chuva que já afeta hoje o Sul do Brasil vai persistir ainda amanhã e na maior parte do restante desta semana em algumas destas áreas, e no começo da semana que vem poderia se produzir um evento de chuva ainda mais expressivo. Entre quarta (8) e quinta (9/7) um vórtice ciclônico em médios e altos níveis da atmosfera (baixa fria ou segregada) deve cruzar de Oeste para Leste entre o Rio Grande do Sul e Santa Catarina, acentuando ainda mais a instabilidade com possibilidade de raios e granizo isolado.
Neste momento está se propagando a mais intensa Oscilação de Madden-Julian (área de maior instabilidade que circunda o globo nos trópicos entre 30 e 60 dias) já vista até hoje pela Meteorologia. Nos próximos 10 dias a chamada OMJ estará atuando nas longitudes da America do Sul. A superposição de El Niño moderado a forte com a mais intensa OMJ já vista criará um cenário de alto risco e propício à chuva extrema. Esta é uma projeção de 10 dias e sofrerá as devidas atualizações, conforme os dados foram ingressando

Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/metsulmeteorologia


----------



## OhTheJhonny (8 Jul 2015 às 20:31)

Vórtice ciclônico no Brasil


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2015 às 00:40)

OhTheJhonny disse:


> Vórtice ciclônico no Brasil



O que significam as cores com aquela escala de valores?


----------



## OhTheJhonny (10 Jul 2015 às 18:33)

StormRic disse:


> O que significam as cores com aquela escala de valores?



É um mapa de vapor d'água.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (10 Jul 2015 às 18:35)

Temporais estão atingindo o PR no momento.  Em  Cafelândia/PR choveu granizo por 3min, acumulado 10 cm de gelo na superfície.






Radar às 13h






Imagem de satélite


----------



## OhTheJhonny (12 Jul 2015 às 17:08)

7h - O domingo já amanheceu com tempestades severas no PR.





13h - Temporal alcançando Curitiba agora.






Curitiba. Foto de Flavio Feltrim


----------



## OhTheJhonny (12 Jul 2015 às 19:59)

Piraraquara/PR. Foto por Carlos Campos


----------



## OhTheJhonny (14 Jul 2015 às 02:48)

Conforme os modelos indicavam o potencial para o desenvolvimento de tornados nos três estados do Sul e principalmente RS nesta noite, um tornado acaba de atingir a cidade de Francisco Beltrão/PR, deixando inicialmente 20 feridos, alguns em estado grave. Além do tornado, uma chuva de granizo com pedras de gelo do tamanho de uma mão atingiu a cidade momentos antes do ocorrido.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (14 Jul 2015 às 17:14)

Situação crítica no Sul  com volumes extremos de chuva nas últimas horas.

Chapecó/SC ontem à tarde.






Desde ontem a chuva já se aproxima de 200 mm na cidade.











Maravilha/SC após chuva de 198 mm até às 13h de hoje.





Coronel Freitas/SC. Casas estão sendo arrastadas (literalmente) pela água em meio as ruas da cidade. 1 pessoa está desaparecida.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (14 Jul 2015 às 18:46)

Tornado confirmado também em Mariópolis/PR, com três feridos. Além disso, subiu para 51 o número de feridos no tornado de Francisco Beltrão. Felizmente, nos dois casos, o tornado atingiu áreas mais afastadas das zonas mais populosas.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (15 Jul 2015 às 13:05)

O nível dos rios continuam a subir no Sul. Para hoje a previsão é que chova entorno de 50 mm nas áreas já atingidas, a defesa civil está realizando a evacuação de áreas que devem ser alagadas nas próximas horas.

Resgate em Saudades/SC.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (19 Jul 2015 às 05:58)

Após trégua de 1 dia nos temporais, voltou a chover neste início de madrugada sobre o RS.

Porto Alegre registra chuva forte e granizo no momento.











Para amanhã, novamente há previsão de valores extremos no RS graças a uma frente quente, principalmente no centro-sul do do estado, região que não foi tão atingida pelos últimos temporais.

Na segunda e terça é a vez de uma frente fria dar sequência a chuva.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (19 Jul 2015 às 22:44)

*Já chega a 25 mil o número de pessoas fora de casa em razão da chuva no RS*

O número de moradores que precisaram sair de casa devido às chuvas, no Rio Grande do Sul, subiu de 11.920 nessa manhã para 25.847 no final da tarde deste domingo, conforme boletim divulgado pela Defesa Civil do Estado. Do total, cerca de 1,6 mil estão em abrigos públicos. Também aumentou de 57 para 61 o número de municípios afetados.

http://www.radioguaiba.com.br/notic...pessoas-fora-de-casa-em-razao-da-chuva-no-rs/


----------



## OhTheJhonny (20 Jul 2015 às 01:52)

Nas próximas horas há previsão de volumes próximos ou superiores a 100 mm em grande parte do RS.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (20 Jul 2015 às 02:20)

Começando a chover novamente com raios e granizo em Porto Alegre.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (20 Jul 2015 às 20:32)

Chuva faz os primeiros desalojados em Porto Alegre. Chuva das últimas 16h já atinge 98 mm em alguns pontos da cidade, segundo pluviômetros do Centro Nacional de Monitoramento e Alertas de Desastres Naturais.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (24 Jul 2015 às 11:37)

A chuva parou no RS. Hoje há previsão de volumes altos no leste de SC, podendo atingir até 200 mm segundo o modelo ETA e 120mm segundo o GFS.

O nível do Guaíba em Porto Alegre ainda continua muito alto, tendo baixado apenas 2cm em 24h. Esta é a maior cheia em Porto Alegre dos últimos 31 anos. Haverá pouca condição para chuva no estado até o final do mes, mas agosto deve novamente trazer acumulados muito acima da média.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (24 Jul 2015 às 11:49)

A chuva já provoca alagamentos e pequenos desmoronamentos no leste de SC. Desde a madrugada até às 7h de hoje, foram registrados os seguintes valores:

São José-SC: 152 mm
Florianópolis-SC: 149 mm
Garopaba-SC: 143 mm
Antônio Carlos-SC: 85 mm
Águas Mornas-SC: 77 mm


----------



## OhTheJhonny (30 Jul 2015 às 06:35)

Uma forte onda de calor deve ter início nos próximos dias pelo Centro-Sul do Brasil e Argentina, elevando as temperaturas para até 30ºC em pleno inverno.

Com relação às chuvas, espera-se padrão típico de El-Nino para os próximos meses no país, com chuvas acima da média no Sul e abaixo da média no Norte e Nordeste. Caso essa previsão se confirme, o Nordeste entrará no maior período de seca desde 1910: 5 anos.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (1 Ago 2015 às 19:23)

*Calor no RS*






As máximas ontem (quinta) no Rio Grande do Sul foram de 32,5ºC em Santa Cruz do Sul, 31ºC em Santa Rosa, 30,8ºC em São Gabriel e Quaraí, 30,5ºC em Porto Alegre, 30,2ºC em Teutônia e São Borja, e 30ºC em Uruguaiana. A tarde de hoje novamente será de calor no Estado com máximas entre 30ºC e 32ºC no Centro, Oeste e Noroeste do Estado, talvez atingindo 33ºC em alguns pontos. Não há nenhum indicativo de forte massa de ar polar tão cedo alcançando o território gaúcho.

Metsul Meteorologia


----------



## OhTheJhonny (1 Ago 2015 às 19:25)

Alguns modelos de longo prazo sugerem praticamente o fim antecipado do inverno, sem nenhuma massa de ar polar capaz de provocar neve nos próximos meses, caso aconteça, será a primeira vez que não neva no Brasil por dois anos seguidos.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (1 Ago 2015 às 19:30)

Para os próximos dias segue o indicativo de muito calor, atingindo até extremos de 12ºC de anomalia na Argentina.






Entre o dia 9 e o dia 11 o GFS prevê um bloqueio atmosférico de raras proporções.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (2 Ago 2015 às 18:27)

A posição da ASAS prevista pelos modelos criará uma situação bastante interessante para o Sudeste: parece que o ar polar vem do Nordeste.

O sul da Bahia terá 8ºC, enquanto o RS estará ardendo com máximas 30ºC.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (3 Ago 2015 às 10:11)

O ar seco e o vento nulo trouxeram hoje a menor temperatura do ano no país:

*-9,2ºC
Parque Nacional de Itatiaia, RJ




*​


----------



## OhTheJhonny (7 Ago 2015 às 10:27)

Ontem fez 8,9ºC em Vitória da Conquista, a terceira maior cidade da Bahia. Enquanto isso, termômetros do Sistema de Vigilância Meteorológica de Porto Alegre chegaram a registrar até 33,9ºC. Há previsão de que a temperatura atinja 35ºC nos próximos dias em POA.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (7 Ago 2015 às 22:54)

Máximas de hoje no RS

Porto Alegre: 35,2ºC
São Leopoldo: 35,0ºC
Santa Rosa: 34,8ºC
Santa Cruz: 34,8ºC
Campo Bom: 34,7ºC
Canoas: 34,4ºC
Teutônia: 34,2ºC
S. Sebastião do Caí: 33,5ºC
Lajeado: 33,4ºC
Estrela: 33,2ºC


----------



## OhTheJhonny (8 Ago 2015 às 21:27)

Hoje máxima de 34,8 na estação do INMET de Porto Alegre, ficando a 0,1ºC do recorde para agosto em 105 anos. Nas estações do Sistema de Vigilância fez  até 36,3ºC.


----------



## OhTheJhonny (9 Ago 2015 às 05:55)

Ontem voltou a esquentar em Porto Alegre e a temperatura atingiu 35,2ºC na estação do INMET, portanto, record histórico para agosto desde que começaram as medições 105 anos atrás.


1910-1949: 33,3ºC (11/8/1929) 
 1931-1960: 33,6ºC (18/8/1955) 
 1960-1990: 34,9ºC (29/8/1961) 
 1990-2015: 35,2ºC (8/8/2015)


----------



## OhTheJhonny (16 Ago 2015 às 14:57)

E o calor continua intenso no sul do país, porém, nos próximos  dias deve haver uma queda de temperatura na região, quando o calor atípico se concentrará sobre o estado de SP, pode haver registros de até 40ºC. E há chances de haver quebra do recorde de maior temperatura já registrada no Brasil: 44ºC.


----------



## StormJef (24 Ago 2015 às 11:51)

Ontem (23/08) foram registradas máximas de até 42ºC no MT. Sem record.

No RS ocorreram fortes temporais influenciados por um ciclone na altura da Argentina.





Fonte: Ronan Mantelli





Fonte: Fernando Mainar





Fonte: Fabiano Gutierres

Hoje (24/08) o dia amanheceu com geada e temperaturas próximas de 0ºC no sul do Rio Grande do Sul. Mas esse frio não deve durar muito. O final do mês pode ser ainda mais quente do que os últimos dias.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 18:58)

StormJef disse:


> No RS ocorreram fortes temporais influenciados por um ciclone na altura da Argentina.



 bem vindo ao fórum!

Fotos impressionantes! Qual é a fonte destas imagens, convém indicar sempre o autor, se não fôr o próprio, se possível


----------



## StormJef (24 Ago 2015 às 23:39)

StormRic disse:


> bem vindo ao fórum!
> 
> Fotos impressionantes! Qual é a fonte destas imagens, convém indicar sempre o autor, se não fôr o próprio, se possível



Obrigado! Já providenciei as fontes.


----------



## StormJef (24 Ago 2015 às 23:47)

Hoje foi registrada a terceira maior temperatura oficial da história do Brasil: exatos 44ºC na estação do INMET de Alta Floresta/MT, ficando atrás dos 44,7ºC de Bom Jesus/PI e dos 44,6ºC de Orleans/SC.

A frente fria que estava sobre o RS avançou pelos estados de SC, PR durante à manhã e à tarde chegou no estado de São Paulo provocando chuva moderada e rajadas intensas de vento que levantaram a poeira do solo seco cobrindo inúmeras cidades.

Bebedouro-SP




Fonte: Márcio José Martins

Araraquara-SP




Fonte: Evandro Anderson da Silva

Araçatuba-SP




Fonte: Valdivo Ferreira


----------



## Tstorm (12 Set 2015 às 20:41)

*Tromba d´água avança do rio Paraná e se transforma em tornado ao destruir parte de Panorama, SP*

Uma tromba d’água foi avistada por vários moradores de balneários às margens do rio Paraná, por volta das 16h55min (Brasília) desta quinta-feira (10) entre os estados de Mato Grosso do Sul e São Paulo.
O fenômeno, confirmado pela Polícia Militar do município paulista de Panorama e por moradores, “sugou” grande quantidade de água do rio e tão logo avançou para o solo atingindo parte do perímetro urbano.
De acordo com informações obtidas com as autoridades e moradores, além do Centro, grande parte dos bairros Marrecas e Nosso Teto foram destruídos em poucos segundos pelo tornado.
Várias casas ficaram destelhadas, algumas completamente destruídas. Muros e postes desabaram, o que comprometeu o fornecimento dos serviços de energia elétrica, telefonia e internet. Carros foram arrastados e um caminhão tombou com a força do vento.
Árvores foram derrubadas e em parte do bairro Distrito Industrial, coberturas de zinco de construções foram arremessadas para até 500 metros de distância.
De acordo com a Santa Casa de Misericórdia de Panorama, mais de 20 pessoas foram atendidas com ferimentos por escoriações lançadas pelo tornado, a maioria por vidros ou pedaços de madeira. Uma mulher ficou ferida após o desabamento de sua casa e também conduzida para a Santa Casa pelo Corpo de Bombeiros de Dracena, que atende a região.

O morador Fernando Montanholi filmou com nitidez a passagem do funil de ventos, que inclusive destruiu sua casa.






























A imagem de refletividade do radar meteorológico operado pelo Centro Nacional de Monitoramento e Alertas de Desastres Naturais (Cemaden) mostrou duas possíveis células de tempestade severa sobre a área, uma mais intensa ainda sobre o município sul-mato-grossense de Brasilândia e outra avançando sobre o rio Paraná, antes de atingir Panorama.






(Crédito das imagens: Beto Lopes/TV Fronteira - Emerson Rodrigues/Panorama Notícias - Fernando Montanholi Ribeiro - Reprodução/Cemaden/Decea/Redemet)

*(Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia)*


----------



## Tstorm (12 Set 2015 às 21:02)

Um tornado também foi filmado em Brasilândia - MS, município vizinho de Panorama. Provavelmente é o mesmo que atingiu Panorama.


Créditos a Alessandro Fernandes pelo vídeo.


----------



## Tstorm (12 Set 2015 às 22:26)

Uma massa de ar frio derrubou as temperaturas no Sul do país.
Várias temperaturas negativas foram registradas nos estados do Rio Grande do Sul e de Santa Catarina.
A previsão para amanhã é de temperaturas mais baixas que hoje.

*As mínimas negativas deste sábado no RS, segundo o Inmet:*
Cambará do Sul: -2,5°C
Vacaria: -2,4°C
Bom Jesus: -1,8°C
Quaraí: -1,0°C
Lagoa Vermelha: -0,9°C
Bagé: - 0,4°C
Passo Fundo: -0.3°C



			
				Ronaldo Coutinho disse:
			
		

> Climaterra, Meteorologia e Agronomia
> Publicado por Climaterra Ronaldo Coutinho
> 
> Municípios com mínimas negativas em SC.
> ...



Geada congela árvore de São Joaquim - SC:





Foto: Climaterra/Ronaldo Coutinho







Foto: Climaterra/Ronaldo Coutinho







Foto: Climaterra/Ronaldo Coutinho



Geada em Urupema - SC:






Foto: Marília S


Geada em Caxias do Sul - RS:






Foto: Roni Rigoni/Agência RBS


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 01:03)

Tstorm disse:


> Geada congela árvore de São Joaquim - SC



 Belas fotos! Aqui em Portugal chamamos a estes pingentes de gelo _caramelo_ ou _sincelo_.


----------



## Teles (13 Set 2015 às 11:20)

Do outro lado na localidade de  Urupema Brasil com uma temperatura de -6,4:
Foto de Marília Oliveira/URUPEMA/SC/BZ


----------



## StormJef (14 Set 2015 às 02:00)

Recorde histórico de temperatura máxima alcançado hoje em Manaus, no Amazonas. Fez 38,6ºC.

A atmosfera já deve começar a apresentar padrão de primavera nos próximos dias, o Sul terá elevados valores de CAPE, aumentando o risco de tornados, além de chuva volumosa que pode superar 250 mm em algumas horas.


----------



## StormJef (18 Set 2015 às 15:04)

Mais uma onda de calor se iniciará no Centro-Oeste e Sudeste do país, com temperaturas de até 43ºC.

Enquanto isso os temporais também começaram a ocorrer no Sul. Destaque para esse temporal estranho em Caxias do Sul/RS.

​


----------



## StormJef (19 Set 2015 às 19:56)

Os modelos seguem indicando até 43ºC para o Rio de Janeiro nos próximos dias. Há chance de recorde histórico na cidade.







No Sul continuam os temporais, só nos últimos dois dias foi registrado granizo em 150 municípios do Rio Grande do Sul afetando 22 mil pessoas.



Torres, SC por *Matheus Sartoti*​No Nordeste os açudes e barragens estão começando a secar completamente pela primeira vez na história.



Represa Gargalheiras, RN por Anderson Barbosa​​


----------



## StormJef (20 Set 2015 às 18:39)

O GFS está aumentando o calor previsto para o dia 25 a cada rodada. Agora já aponta até 46ºC.


----------



## StormJef (25 Set 2015 às 02:37)

Máxima de 35.1ºC hoje em Brasília, segunda temperatura mais alta da história da cidade e recorde para setembro. No Rio de Janeiro fez 41,3ºC no bairro Barra da Tijuca, algumas cidades do PR também tiveram recordes históricos, com 40,9ºC em Cerro Azul.  Amanhã deve fazer ainda mais calor, há previsão de 42ºC para o Rio de Janeiro, 1ºC abaixo do recorde histórico.

No Rio Grande do Sul continuaram os temporais, contabilizando-se 57 mil prejudicados. A partir de amanhã passa a chover menos no estado e aumentam as chuvas em SC e no PR.

Imagem de satélite às 22h mostrando o deslocamento das instabilidades.


----------



## Tstorm (5 Out 2015 às 16:06)

*Calor intenso supera 40°C em várias cidades brasileiras*

Calor intenso supera 40°C em várias cidades brasileiras

O domingo (04) foi marcado por calor muito intenso em boa parte das Regiões Nordeste e Norte do Brasil, além de parte de Goiás, Mato Grosso e Minas Gerais. As temperaturas saltaram além dos 40°C, segundo dados de estações meteorológicas automáticas do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet).
Pelo menos três municípios brasileiros registraram a maior temperatura máxima do período. Oeiras e Picos, no Piauí e São Romão, em Minas Gerais, com 41,1°C, cada. Confira os valores acima de 38°C aferidos neste domingo pelo Inmet:

41,1°C em Oeiras, PI
41,1°C em Picos, PI
41,1°C em São Romão, MG
40,9°C em Gilbués, PI
40,8°C em Ibotirama, BA
40,8°C em Santa Rita de Cássia, BA
40,7°C em Castelo do Piauí, PI
40,7°C em Paranã, TO
40,7°C em São João do Piauí, PI
40,6°C em Floriano, PI
40,6°C em Valença do Piauí, PI
40,5°C em Alto Parnaíba, MA
40,5°C em Gurupi, TO
40,4°C em Alvorada do Gurguéia, PI
40,4°C em Peixe, TO
40,3°C em Esperantina, PI
40,3°C em Formoso do Araguaia, TO
40,2°C em Bom Jesus, PI
40,2°C em Marianópolis do Tocantins, TO
40,0°C em Montalvânia, MG
40,0°C em Monte Alegre de Goiás, GO
40,0°C em Piripiri, PI
39,9°C em Canto do Buriti, PI
39,8°C em Balsas, MA
39,8°C em Teresina, PI
39,7°C em Bom Jesus da Lapa, BA
39,7°C em Correntina, BA
39,7°C em Mocambinho, MG
39,7°C em São Raimundo Nonato, PI
39,6°C em Barreiras, BA
39,6°C em Confresa, MT
39,6°C em Santana do Araguaia, PA
39,4°C em Buritirama, BA
39,4°C em Chapadinha, MA
39,4°C em Presidente Figueiredo, AM
39,3°C em Barra, BA
39,3°C em Caracol, PI
39,3°C em Colinas, MA
39,3°C em Palmas, TO
39,3°C em Salinas, MG
39,2°C em Crateús, CE
39,2°C em Pedro Afonso, TO
39,1°C em Goiás, GO
39,1°C em Querência, MT
39,1°C em Uruçuí, PI
39,0°C em Gaúcha do Norte, MT
39,0°C em Imperatriz, MA
38,9°C em Aragarças, GO
38,9°C em Conceição do Araguaia, PA
38,9°C em Espinosa, MG
38,8°C em Araguaína, TO
38,8°C em Carolina, MA
38,7°C em Itaobim, MG
38,7°C em Montes Claros, MG
38,6°C em Jaguaribe, CE
38,6°C em Rio Preto da Eva, AM
38,5°C em Água Boa, MT
38,5°C em Placas, PA
38,5°C em Sobral, CE
38,4°C em Barcelos, AM
38,4°C em Guanambi, BA
38,3°C em Caxias, MA
38,3°C em Manaus, AM
38,3°C em Niquelândia, GO
38,2°C em Grajaú, MA
38,2°C em Itapaci, GO
38,2°C em Posse, GO
38,6°C em Unaí, MG
38,5°C em Autazes, AM
38,4°C em Governador Valadares, MG
38,3°C em Caicó, RN
38,2°C em São Gonçalo, PB
38,1°C em Iguatu, CE
38,0°C em Barbalha, CE
38,0°C em Campos Lindos, TO
38,0°C em Campos Sales, CE
38,0°C em Manicoré, AM
38,0°C em Maués, AM
38,0°C em Patos, PB






*(Fonte da informação: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia)*


----------



## StormJef (7 Out 2015 às 14:57)

Um novo período de temporais deve começar no Sul hoje graças a formação de um ciclone. O modelo Europeu prevê valores extremamente elevados sobre o RS.

Chuva entre o dia 7 e 14




​


----------



## StormJef (8 Out 2015 às 00:31)

Até as 18h de hoje o acumulado de chuva no RS já chega até a 141,2 mm no município de São Gabriel, sudoeste do estado. A manhã foi marcada por alguns temporais de granizo principalmente na região serrana, entre o RS e SC, chegando a destelhar algumas casas. A tarde foi mais calma, com chuva forte e granizo pontual, mas sem registro de grandes estragos. Em Alegrete. onde já choveu 92mm até às 18h, um temporal chegou a derrubar postes, possivelmente em decorrência de um microburst.




​Em Mato Queimado, RS um vendaval também provocou muitos estragos pela manhã em fazendas da zona rural.




​Agora, às 21h mais temporais começam a se formar sobre o RS. Na Argentina um tornado é registrado no momento próximo a fronteira com o RS. Uma supercélula está sendo monitorada também por aqui.​


----------



## StormJef (9 Out 2015 às 03:08)

Até às 13h o acumulado desde ontem chegava a 245 mm na cidade de Santa Maria. Ao longo da noite de ontem e da madrugada de hoje choveu bastante em cidades do RS. A Defesa Civil-RS contabiliza algumas centenas de desabrigados, principalmente em virtude do granizo e 2 mortes por afogamento. A chuva perdeu força consideravelmente a partir da tarde e avançou para o estado de SC agora à noite, onde provoca granizo isolado. Apesar da diminuição da chuva, os rios continuam a subir, como o Taquari que está com 19,2m e deve provocar enchentes a partir de amanhã. A sexta também será bastante ventosa, com rajadas ao redor de 70km/h em Porto Alegre. Essa é a primeira parte do atual evento. Entre os dias 12 e 15 o tempo secará e depois há previsões de valores de até  450 mm  entre os dias 16-21. O modelo só vai até aí dentro do prazo confiável, mas já mostra uma nova frente fria chegando ao RS no dia seguinte.

Estrada que liga Santa Maria a Porto Alegre.




Fonte: http://diariocatarinense.clicrbs.co...das-e-escolas-sem-aula-na-regiao-4865463.html


----------



## OhTheJhonny (9 Out 2015 às 20:48)

Cheias e estragos no Sul entre a noite de ontem e hoje

Bom Retiro do Sul-RS. Foto: Fernando Dias





Santa Maria-RS. Foto: TV Farrapo





Lages-SC. Foto: @PistaLimpa





Bom Jesus do Sul-SC. Fotos:  Jornal A voz










Palmitinho-RS. Fotos: André Callegari



















​


----------



## OhTheJhonny (10 Out 2015 às 01:36)

Tornado confirmado por vídeo hoje à tarde entre Centro Santo e Palmitópolis-PR.


Estragos em Centro Santo. Foto: Jornal Integração


----------



## StormJef (11 Out 2015 às 20:03)

Mesmo com pouquíssima chuva ontem, os rios continuam a subir no RS. Por volta do meio dia o nível do rio Guaíba, em Porto Alegre, atingiu a marca de terceira maior enchente da história da cidade superando a cheia de julho, agora, às 15h o nível está em 2,78m, a 5 cm de atingir a marca de segunda maior cheia da história.

Mais 100 pessoas estão desabrigadas na região de ilhas de Porto Alegre.

Imagem: Fernando Berthol.





O rio Jacuí já atingiu a maior cota já registrada, com 25,26m, subindo 5cm por hora e afetando 10 mil pessoas só na cidade de Eldorado do Sul.

Por enquanto o maior acumulado de chuva em uma estação meteorológica é de 330 mm em Santa Maria.

Já a estimativa do TRMM, da NASA, mostra algumas regiões com índices maiores que 400mm.


----------



## StormJef (12 Out 2015 às 20:05)

O Rio Guaíba atingiu pela manhã de hoje o nível de 2,86cm, portanto a segunda maior cheia da história. Através das ondas já é possível acumular alguma área no centro da cidade, mas só alaga de verdade a partir de 3m.

Centro de Porto Alegre. Foto: Jornal Zero Hora





Centro. Foto: Bruno Alencastro





Rodovia. Foto: Bruno Alencastro





Ilhas. Foto: Bruno Alencastro




​Para hoje não há previsão de chuva no estado, amanhã só chuviscos e na quarta e quinta chove intensamente. No geral, não choverá tanto quanto nos últimos dias até o final do mês, os modelos já tiraram boa parte da chuva e apontam agora uma melhor distrição da mesma, alternando entre o Paraná e o Rio Grande do Sul.


----------



## StormJef (14 Out 2015 às 02:17)

A chuva começou antes do previsto.  Já chove forte no momento em boa parte do estado de Santa Catarina. Alguns núcleos mais fortes são observados na divisa com o PR. Agora há pouco uma chuva de granizo atingiu o município de Papanduva-SC, afetando 120 casas no bairro Cohab, segundo balanço inicial da Polícia.




​Enquanto isso, mais uma onda de calor deve se iniciar no Sudeste e Centro-oeste nos próximos dias. Alguns afluentes do rio São Francisco estão secando completamente em Minas Gerais, algo nunca antes visto fora do Nordeste.


----------



## StormJef (15 Out 2015 às 17:04)

Ontem choveu muito granizo no Rio Grande do Sul. As rajadas de vento durante os temporais chegaram até a 134 km/h em Santa Maria. Até o momento (meio-dia) são 4 mortos no estado e 700 mil sem luz só em Porto Alegre.

Rodovia em Santiago-RS. Foto: Itom Vargas



​No momento continua chovendo forte e com granizo em alguns lugares, mas desta vez a chuva está concentrada no norte do estado.
​


----------



## actioman (15 Out 2015 às 17:12)

StormJef obrigado por nos manteres informados ai da meteo do teu pais! 

Grandes intempéries e avultados estragos, em especial a perda de vidas humanas...


----------



## Tstorm (15 Out 2015 às 21:24)

Algumas imagens da chuva de ontem no Rio Grande do Sul:




Porto Alegre
Foto: Bruno Alencastro/Agencia RBS





Novo Hamburgo
Foto: Adriano Wiest






Tempestade de raios em Porto Alegre


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2015 às 02:17)

Calor ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Out 2015 às 18:27)

Gerofil disse:


> Calor ...


O calor já dura várias semanas no interior do Brasil, causando a quebra de recordes absolutos em várias cidades, incluindo na capital Brasília.
Aqui registrei 36,3ºC, mesmo valor de 15 de Outubro de 2014.

Segundo pulso da onda de calor se iniciou nesta terça. 
Quarta, Quinta e Sexta o calor será em níveis jamais vistos nos estados de Goiás, boa parte de Minas, São Paulo e Mato Grosso do Sul. 
Belo Horizonte, Brasília, São Paulo e Goiânia podem registar as maiores temperaturas desde o começo dos registros.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Out 2015 às 18:27)

Seis maiores temperaturas já registradas em Patrocínio, MG:
36,3ºC 15/10/2014
36,3ºC 17/10/2015
36,2ºC 16/10/2015
36,1ºC 29/10/1980
36,0ºC 13/09/2012
36,0ºC 31/10/2012


----------



## Gerofil (28 Out 2015 às 19:41)

Modelos Brasil - GFS América do Sul:

http://www.tiempo.com/modelos/br-america+sur-gfs-13.htm


----------



## Gerofil (6 Nov 2015 às 11:58)

*Colapso de barragens mineiras deixa cenário de devastação*

http://pt.euronews.com/2015/11/06/brasil-colapso-de-barragens-mineiras-deixa-cenario-de-devastacao/


----------



## Gerofil (6 Nov 2015 às 20:43)

*Barragem de mineração se rompe no município de Mariana, em Minas Gerais *

Vídeos engraçados

Técnico em Mineração - O Portal do profissional.

Em Portugal também existem localidades que ficam no leito de rios, poucos quilómetros a jusante de algumas grandes barragens. Como funcionam os sistemas de vigilância e de alerta? Numa importante barragem do Algarve há o problema do roubo dos fios de cobre que servem para interligar os sistemas de aviso à população...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Nov 2015 às 04:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Em Portugal também existem localidades que ficam no leito de rios, poucos quilómetros a jusante de algumas grandes barragens. Como funcionam os sistemas de vigilância e de alerta? Numa importante barragem do Algarve há o problema do roubo dos fios de cobre que servem para interligar os sistemas de aviso à população...


 De acordo com as notícias que eu li, existia um sistema de alerta na área das barragens, porém não se sabe por quais motivos, as sirenes não foram acionadas para avisar a população.

Houve antes dos rompimentos, pequenos tremores de terra na região de Mariana.

Nesta segunda a lama deve chegar no Atlântico.
Algumas cidades de Minas e Espirito Santo vão ter o abastecimento de água suspenso.


----------



## Tstorm (9 Nov 2015 às 15:50)

Os últimos dias estão sendo muito quentes em parte do Nordeste e do norte de Minas Gerais.

*Maiores temperaturas nos últimos 5 dias:*

*04/11 (Quarta):*

40,9°C Esperantina, PI
40,5°C Caxias, MA
39,8°C Januária, MG
39,7°C Floriano, PI
39,6°C Pirapora, MG

*05/11 (Quinta):
*
40,8°C em Governador Valadares, MG
40,5°C em Caxias, MA
40,5°C em Teófilo Otoni, MG
40,3°C em Esperantina, PI
40,2°C em Ibotirama, BA

*06/11 (Sexta):
*
42,4°C em Ibotirama, BA
41,4°C em Picos, PI
41,3°C em Januária, MG
41,0°C em Castelo do Piauí, PI
40,9°C em Valença do Piauí, BA

*07/11 (Sábado):
*
41,5°C em Arinos, MG
41,5°C em Ibotirama, BA
41,4°C em Januária, MG
40,8°C em Mocambinho, MG
40,6°C em Pirapora, MG

*08/11 (Domingo):
*
40,4°C em Bom Jesus da Lapa, BA
40,3°C em Ibotirama, BA
40,3°C em Caxias, MA
40,0°C em Gilbués, PI
39,8°C em Bom Jesus do Piauí, PI


----------



## vamm (10 Nov 2015 às 13:44)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> De acordo com as notícias que eu li, existia um sistema de alerta na área das barragens, porém não se sabe por quais motivos, as sirenes não foram acionadas para avisar a população.
> 
> Houve antes dos rompimentos, pequenos tremores de terra na região de Mariana.
> 
> ...



O pior disto tudo é que todo o terreno contaminado, nunca mais será nada. Isto é uma situação tão má... que custa a crer como é que um acidente desses acontece assim.


----------



## Tstorm (13 Nov 2015 às 20:36)

Os estados de Piauí, Bahia e Minas Gerais continuam registrando as maiores temperaturas do país.
Brasil acima de 40 nesta tarde:

41,9°C em Oeiras - PI
41,5°C em Mocambinho - MG
41,3°C em Valença do Piaui - PI
41,2°C em Montalvânia - MG
40,9°C em Itaobim - MG
40,8°C em Paulistana - PI
40,7°C em Santa Rita de Cássia - BA
40,7°C em Picos - PI
40,7°C em Ibotirama - BA
40,6°C em Guanambi - BA
40,5°C em Correntina - BA
40,5°C em Gilbués - PI
40,4°C em Bom Jesus da Lapa - BA
40,3°C em Barreiras - BA
40,2°C em São João do Piauí - PI
40,0°C em Barra - BA
40,0°C em Buritirama - BA


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Nov 2015 às 04:31)

Pelo menos três tornado causaram estragos e deixaram dezenas de feridos no Sul do Brasil.
Em Marechal Cândido Rondon houve vinte feridos, sendo um em estado grave.
Em Chapecó, pelo menos quatro feridos, sendo um em estado grave.

Treze Tílias, SC

Marechal Cândido Rondon


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Nov 2015 às 04:33)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Nov 2015 às 04:33)

Chapecó




















J. Biavatti


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Nov 2015 às 04:36)




----------



## Thomar (20 Nov 2015 às 11:06)

Registos muito bons, *Felipe Freitas*, obrigado pela partilha! 
Mas existe um senão, a imprudência das pessoas em alguns destes vídeos, pondo em risco a sua própria vida na tentativa de registar o evento em imagens.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Dez 2015 às 03:36)

São José do Xingu, MT - 08/12
 Jair Cesariano


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Dez 2015 às 03:37)

Mais um tornado afetou áreas rurais de Marechal Cândido Rondon, PR ontem (13).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Dez 2015 às 03:45)

Dois tornados foram registrados ontem (13) a nordeste de Maringá, PR.
Stormaringá


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2015 às 00:14)




----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2015 às 22:24)

Brutal!


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2016 às 16:39)

As regiões Sul e Sudeste do Brasil estão na segunda área de maior probabilidade de ocorrência de tornados no mundo, perdendo apenas para o Meio-Oeste dos Estados Unidos, segundo estudo do Laboratório Nacional de Tempestades Severas, nos EUA.

...

O chamado “corredor de tornados” no Brasil compreende Rio Grande do Sul, Santa Catarina, Paraná, São Paulo, Minas Gerais e Mato Grosso do Sul. Existe controvérsia sobre qual Estado brasileiro registrou mais tornados – um estudo da Unicamp diz que São Paulo lidera o ranking, com Rio Grande do Sul em segundo e Santa Catarina em terceiro. A região de Campinas seria a mais afetada pelo fenômeno, já que está inserida em uma área de depressão periférica, mais plana e mais branda, favorecendo o deslocamento de fluxo de ar.

http://noticias.terra.com.br/brasil...6008ab29301ec410VgnVCM10000098cceb0aRCRD.html


----------

